# Two inseparable pups in Marysville, Ohio



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

*Black Lab & Golden Retriever - FREE (MARYSVILLE)*

Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2008-10-27, 2:42PM EDT


We have to say goodbye to our girls as my wife does childcare and the county is getting more strict by the day about having animals around. 

Our girls are Bailey & Lucy. Bailey is a 3-year old Golden, Lucy is a 3-year-old Blk. Lab. 

THEY COME AS A PAIR, so please do not ask us to separate them. 

They each are up to date on their vacs, have their own kennels, bowls, leashes, etc. 

They love to go camping, LOVE kids, and cuddle.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I truly hope they can find a home together!!.L


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

They are a GORGEOUS pair!!! How heartbreaking  Sure hope they get a forever home real fast.

Couldn't imagine having to give up my beloved pets due to childcare job 
(meaning I live in one of the most strict places when it comes to childcare/family daycare. One just has to be super vigilant about picking up after animals, and deal with seperation of kids and dogs/animals if need be.)

Guess I'd be finding another job if it came to rehoming my babies.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> Guess I'd be finding another job if it came to rehoming my babies.


Me, too!! I couldn't imagine giving up those two beautiful girls.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh that's a sad situation!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Blaireli said:


> Me, too!! I couldn't imagine giving up those two beautiful girls.


They are beautiful, and look so well behaved too. So sad 

Makes me wish I had more room, lol


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

How sad for the two beautiful Pups...I wish I could take them! I hope you get a good home for them together...


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

That is so sad.. I sure hope some loving soul takes them in and gives them the home they deserve. I operate a home day care and there is no way I would give up my babies. Here I just have to keep them UTD on shots etc. If that changed so would my profession!


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Does anyone know what their living situation is as far as being indoor or outdoor dogs, house broken, etc.?


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

oh, that hurts to see those two needing a home...they are the perfect combo, perfect age


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*What beautiful Pups!!*

They are so beautiful!!

kyguy: If you email the craigslist poster, they should be able to answer your questions:
Reply to: [email protected] [?]


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

I just got an e-mail back from them and they said they've already found a home for these two!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*KyGuy*

KyGuy

You just made my day!!!!:wavey::wave:


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Yea! Hope it's a good and forever home for them.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm glad they found a home. 

When I was a licensed day care provider I was allowed to have a dog. My home was visited by the Inspector and the dog was found to be friendly. I'm sure the times have changed since then.

My son's day care provider also was licensed and had a Golden. Maggie is one reason why I have my boys...


----------

